# Pregnancy Thread



## Crystalballl (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I've had some ppl leaving msgs and asking where the heck I've been. So I thought it's time to let everyone know my exciting news. 

Chris and I are expecting our first Baby!! We found out a while ago, but just started telling people. So I thought I'd post and let everyone know. I'm about 11-12 weeks right now. 

I was extremely nauseous for the first couple of months! I wasn'tthrowing up(thank god) but the nausea was just awful. I'm starting to feel more like myself again now. 

The bunnies are doing great! I will get new pics up asap. They're both excited to have a new baby brother or sister. 

Crystal


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 12, 2007)

Aww, Congrats Crystal and Chris!!!!inkbouce:


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 12, 2007)

Eeek, yay! I'm 17 weeks!

Congrats!!


----------



## Greta (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, congrats! :bouquet: :stork:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 12, 2007)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let me tell you , kids are alot easier then buns,lol


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 12, 2007)

WOHOOOO!!!Congratulations!!

So that's 2 pregnant people we have wondering around the forums so far... last time it was in a wave too.. 

YAY!!

_____________
Nadia


----------



## f_j (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG Crystal!!! That is SO exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow that's brilliant! Congratulations Crystal!:hug2:arty:


----------



## Flashy (Oct 12, 2007)

Aw, congratulations to both of you. That's terrific


----------



## polly (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 12, 2007)

YAYYY!!! Congratulations to you both!!! That's absolutely WONDERFUL!!

If either of you is having a problem with nausiousness or morning sickness associated with smells, you might try buying a big bag of fruity lifesavers (the bag of individually-wrapped ones), and keep it in your purse, or right with you. Chew/suck on one when you smell something that turns your stomach, and you'll feel LOADS better!! The trick is the fact that the lifesavers are so strong, you can't smell anything but it! 

Just a little tip from a woman that had BAD morning sickness when pregnant with her girl. 

Keep us posed on how things are going, ok? And let me know if you need any advice/help!

Love to you both, and your itty bitty babies! 

Rosie*


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! We're so excited!! We've actually picked out the names, for both a boy and girl. I actually picked both. Chris didn't like either at first, I think they grew on him. 

That's a great tip, Rosie. Thanks!! My nausea is pretty much gone now, but A LOT of smells make me want to throw up! Cigarette smoke, being one of the top ones. And I smoked up until I got pregnant. Now the thought of them makes me want to heave! I'm definitely going to go buy those, since Fruit anything, is what I can eat. I don't have much of an appetite still. I crave fruit, it's about the only thing I can eat in abundance. Guess that's better then fast food and potato chips?! LOL 

Crystal


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 12, 2007)

YAY! So glad I could help!


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 12, 2007)

congrats... their is nothing as special as having a baby... i am so happy for you...:stork:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Oct 12, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! As someone who JUST had a baby girl 3 months ago, I can say you are really in for the most wonderful time of your life! Exhausting and wonderful, haha!

So, sorry to hear about the morning sickness. I had it REALLY REALLY bad with Kayla for the 1st 4 months of my pregnancy....I was sick 24 hrs a day, 7 days a week and was MISERABLE.
I tried the fruity lifesavers and they didnt work for me. It actually got so bad, I got a prescription from the doctor for anti-nausea medicine. I *did* find that minty gum worked really well for me. I tried EVERYTHING: ginger tea, ginger candy, dried ginger, sour candy, life savers, tea....nothing worked. The best thing was the minty gum.

Congrats again!
~Denise


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 12, 2007)

YAY how exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> WOHOOOO!!!Congratulations!!
> 
> So that's 2 pregnant people we have wondering around the forums so far... last time it was in a wave too..
> 
> ...



ACK! I hope its not a wave. :shock::shock::shock::shock:

Congrats! I am so happy for you!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 13, 2007)

Woohoo! I'm 16 and a bit week now . It does come in waves, hehe .


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 13, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Woohoo! I'm 16 and a bit week now . It does come in waves, hehe .



Waitaminute... you're preggers too??! Did I know that?? CONGRATULATIONS!!! Or am I totally misreading this post...

:huh

____________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

*No you are reading right! She mentioned it when the buns went missing a few weeks ago.*

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Woohoo! I'm 16 and a bit week now . It does come in waves, hehe .
> ...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations! You must be so excited. Do you know what you are having?

[align=center]




*

To you, Stephanie, and Michelle!*
[/align]


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes I am, I mentioned it very sneakily and quietly on here once already .

I didn't want to be and was told I couldn't be, so it's either a blessing or a horror, I'm not sure yet :shock:.

*edit* Phinnsmommy, I hope I have a rabbit! :laugh:, but if it has to be a human, I am hoping for a boy.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 13, 2007)

Yay for all you pregnant people!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I find out the sex on Oct. 29. I will post on that day!

And I'm starting to show. It's actually becoming real....

ullhair:

:lalalala:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats! That is great news!

During the first trimester of each of my 3 kids, I and then the kids ate out a lot. KFC commericials were enough for my wife to send us out for supper!:biggrin2:


----------



## Pipp (Oct 13, 2007)

inkbouce::woohoo:bestwishes::bunny18:big kiss:arty0002:inkelepht::weee:





Can I turn this into a pregnancy thread?:laughsmiley: Do you mind sharing, Crystal?










sas :hugsquish:


----------



## Pipp (Oct 14, 2007)

:bump


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Oct 16, 2007)

Great idea, Pipp! Pregnancy thread! WOOT WOOT! 

I miss being pregnant. So odd, even though I have Kayla I still miss the little "alien" that used to live in my belly. It's hard to make the mental connection that she was in my belly!


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 16, 2007)

Sure, make it a pregnancy thread 

I have my first ultrasound on Thursday. I'm sooooo excited!!!!!!!!

My nausea is long gone now. Thank god for that though!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 16, 2007)

I know what you mean! Heck I look at my girl, seven years old, about 45lbs (long and lean, that one), and I STILL can't believe she ever fit in there...it's also difficult to believe she's that little (little, HAH! She was 10lbs!) baby that was inside me for almost a year!

Isn't life AMAZING?? 

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> Great idea, Pipp! Pregnancy thread! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> I miss being pregnant. So odd, even though I have Kayla I still miss the little "alien" that used to live in my belly. It's hard to make the mental connection that she was in my belly!


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't wait to start to feel the baby move! Everyone says it should be anytime now. That's exciting. And getting the nursery ready. It doesn't seem so real to me yet, until the baby moves. Then I'll really start to feel the connection. Although I am already showing. I can't believe I'm starting to show so soon. Kinda scary LOL



Crystal


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 19, 2007)

Just thought I'd share the very first picture of our baby. Here He/She is at 13 weeks. (Ultrasound done October 18th). Can't wait to find out the sex. But here it is. Has it's hand up at it's face 






Crystal


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow! How exciting! :hyper:


----------



## nermal71 (Oct 19, 2007)

What's fun is when your baby is 6' 3" tall and trying to remember that they were once inside you:biggrin2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 19, 2007)

OH I see it!! I can never see anything when people show pictures of ultrasounds, but I actually see it - COOL!

_____________
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 19, 2007)

Aww...your little cutie is sucking his/her thumb!!! CUTE!!!

I had one of Em like that...sucking her thumb...so cute...

And nermal...I know what you mean...heck, Em's barely 4' tall (if that) and I already can't believe it...I still remember so vividly when she was just a little baby...and she was 10lbs when she was born, too!

I just love seeing babies now...


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!

And I know, Nadia. Everyone keeps saying that. They can actually see the baby in the picture. She did a great job of zooming in on him/her for me. Had a really nice Ultrasound Tech!

Crystal


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Congrats to everyone expecting! Babies are so fun, as long as you can give them back to their parents, LOL :biggrin2:*

**hides from RO pregnancy wave**

*~Diana!*


----------



## Leaf (Oct 20, 2007)

*Crystalballl wrote: *


> Just thought I'd share the very first picture of our baby. Here He/She is at 13 weeks. (Ultrasound done October 18th). Can't wait to find out the sex. But here it is. Has it's hand up at it's face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 2, 2007)

We just confirmed, that I'm having a girl .


----------



## Leaf (Nov 2, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> We just confirmed, that I'm having a girl .


How awesome! Now how har will naming her be?


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww Congrats!! I think our's is a girl too. Can't wait to find out though!

Crystal


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 2, 2007)

jordiwes wrote:


> WeÂ  just confirmed, that I'm having a girl .



Aw, Congrats! Girls are the best :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 3, 2007)

Just Beware my brother was told he was having a girl and guess what Surpise the new Bundle of joy turned out to be a boy. So don't buy everything in *Pink*.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## ChompersMom (Nov 6, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Just Beware my brother was told he was having a girl and guess what Surpise the new Bundle of joy turned out to be a boy. So don't buy everything in *Pink*.
> 
> Susan:apollo:



That happened to my friend as well. All of the baby shower things she got were pink, yellow, and light colors. Out pops a boy and she has to return most things in exchange for more "boyish" colors but kept a few just in case there's a girl in her future


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Well it's been a while since I wrote on this thread. Just thought I'd update everyone with our news. We had our 3D ultrasound done on January 14th and we FINALLY found out, we're having a Girl! We're very excited. We've had her name picked out since I was only a few weeks pregnant. Her name will be Makenna Claire. 

Here are 2 of our favourite pictures from the 3D ultrasound. We love them all but I'll only post the 2. 

She loved her hands, was constantly sucking on them and stuff so they're in most of the pictures, this first one is everyone's favourite. (We can tell already she's got her Daddy's nose)







The second is her waving at us  Too cute! 






That's all for now. 

Crystal (& Soon to be 'Big Brother' Bandit and 'Big Sister' Holly)


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Crystal, Congrats on the girl!

I can't believe it but it's about 7 weeks until my due date now!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey, Thanks so much!

I still have about 13 weeks to go. I feel great though! Couldn't of asked for a better pregnancy. I'm starting to fee a little more tired now, but other then that everything is great. How about yourself?

Crystal


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 24, 2008)

Ditto on the fabulous pregnancy. How much longer are you working?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats, All three of you..Are they all girls?


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 24, 2008)

Yay! sweet little babies!

















Congrats everyone!


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 25, 2008)

*I can't believe I am jsut now seeing this thread!*

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Hey Crystal, Congrats on the girl!
> 
> I can't believe it but it's about 7 weeks until my due date now!!



When are you due?? I'm due March 9, with a boy. I'll race ya! :biggrin2:

Congrats, everyone! We will all have to have a huge get together baby party after eveyone has their babies, LOL.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 25, 2008)

March 15th!

You can go first, I work until March 7th .


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 25, 2008)

i'm gonna need picture's of all this cuteness!!:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## okiron (Jan 25, 2008)

Spring babies galore I see  Congratulations on all of you


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, all your due dates are getting so close! Congrats to you all, and I can't wait .


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 26, 2008)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Ditto on the fabulous pregnancy. How much longer are you working?



I actually left a job just before I got pregnant, we then found out I was pregnant so we decided I'd just stay home for now. Gets quite boring right now, but once the baby is here I won't bored anymore LOL

I'm due April 24th.

Crystal


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm uber excited for you guys!

I'm going to require lots of baby pictures :nod


----------



## Tracey (Jan 27, 2008)

Congratulations to all of you.. bring on the happy healthybabies!


----------

